# Before I Made Slingshots.... (please Participate If You Can)



## Btoon84

Before I made slingshots....

I made little flowers in small pots. I'd use old IV medication vials from work for the vases.
Resistors were the leaves.




















Before I made slingshots....

I made little creatures and things out of old electrical components and whatnot...


























Before I made slingshots.....

I got myself a little mig welder and made some more flowers. This time bigger. Flowers are always a favorite








Made of silverware and other cutlery.
































These silverware flowers hang on the wall and then you hang your keys




















Before I made slingshots....

I built myself a tall-bike
complete with tires that touch neighbor tires and spin. these are pretty much useless and just add to the WTF factor.
also complete with squeeze horn and optional metal basket on bottom frame. can hold beer. groceries. candy. or slingshots.








Before I made slingshots....

I was lost.
-Brandon Bronson

slingshots rule!!! but what other crap do some of you guys make??? feel free to post pics here of other "art" you might be proud of.
and feel free to ask me about any of my crap. i still make some things for family and friends. i guess i just like making stuff.
making stuff rules!!!!

alright i need to sleep.


----------



## Jim Williams

Great work, you are very talented!

Thanks for posting the pictures they are brilliant!


----------



## Jakerock

Before slingshots, my wife thinks I am retarded.
After slingshots, my wife thinks I am retarded.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Theyre some abstract master pieces there mate! Really creative..
Before I made slingshots.... I usually just shot them.., and spent too much time at the pub, or playing playstation...or cooking, i really love cooking.. actually nearly got on master chef the tv show


----------



## wombat

I had a go at some boiled leather boxes. Actually the Governor General of Australia has a customized one!!















There's also been some coin/badge racks.















with numerous other little projects to keep me out of trouble!!


----------



## akmslingshots

they are so cool!!

I've done a few things mostly gun related. Customised airsoft guns, paintball markers that kind of thing and also many years building custom BMX

I have lost most of the pics over the years but here is an old autococker that i brought back to life and my para ord Doberman thats very rare


----------



## Btoon84

Wombat!! Those boiled leather boxes are nice man! Interesting thing, I've never seen anything like this as far as I know. Thanks to Jim, Jake and Ben the cook! Andy, those are cool, I used to be really into paintball too. Lots of $$. But fun.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Man I lived a boring life... Branden, Walter & Andy: you blokes rock! Multi talented you lot


----------



## Btoon84

Ben, ain't nothing wrong with gaming, pub crawlin' and cooking good food!


----------



## Imperial




----------



## mrpaint

nice looking cocker, how does it shoot?


----------



## Imperial

mrpaint said:


> nice looking cocker, how does it shoot?


 things a porn actress might say ... 
.
.
.
(i just had to, sorry if i offended)







 

.


----------



## Btoon84

Funny


----------



## Flatband

Before making slingshots,I was 7 years old and making my parents crazy and the neighbors wary! Flatband


----------



## Btoon84

Flatband said:


> Before making slingshots,I was 7 years old and making my parents crazy and the neighbors wary! Flatband


That a' boy Flatty!







a real life Dennis the Menace! Gary the Menace... Not the same. Gary the scary, makin neighbors wary!


----------



## ash

Outstanding, Brandon!

Those spoon-flowers are the work of a genius. They could be a big deal.

That bike.... It's giving me dangerous thoughts. I love the string of wheels.


----------



## ceedub

Before I made slingshots I made.... well, everything else.


----------



## Btoon84

awesome! ceedub! I'm glad to see this thread up and running again  (thanks ash) Ceedub, making your own chain mail? that's bada$$!!!


----------



## ash

I'm an obsessive maker of things. Have been since I was very small. There are a lot of things to show, so this could take a while and will only be the tip of the iceberg.

On and off since the age of 12 and especially the last few years, I have been deep into Control line model aircraft. I'm very competitive and have won titles and records with them.

Speed:










Aerobatics:










Racing:










Combat:










Here's a build thread of the racer: http://modelflyingnz.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=60

From the age of 18 until 30 on and off I made guitars for friends, then I took it up as a profession:

First one:










Flashiest one:










(A) Favourite one:










More: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ashcustomworks http://www.facebook.com/ashcustomworks

From age 25-30, I re-built seven 2-stroke motorcycles:










And assorted gifts for people like these heavy cricket bails for my brother the Umpire:


----------



## ceedub

The chainmail was horrible! I used pre tempered spring wire, I broke many tools and it took me 2 months for one vest. Thanks for the compliments though!


----------



## Btoon84

wow ash, a man of many talents no doubt. Glad to have you on the forum! Your guitars are gorgeous.


----------



## Vetryan15

Way too many activities. That I participated to list. Good work Btoon. As always amazing


----------



## treefork

Before slingshots I was obsessed with Bass fishing. Trying this ,doing that,fishing here , there and every where. Buying the latest bait. Always searching for new places and techniques.Slingshots have taken me away for now. We all need hobbies that we're passionate about. I need to find balance among all my interests.


----------



## dannytsg

Before slingshots I made knives and walking sticks. I jump back to them periodically as I feel like it.


----------



## AlmightyOx

Wow Btoon. Those little flowers are really awesome! You can really see the inherent creativity from everyone on these forums. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK FOLKS!


----------



## flipgun

Before I made slingshots... I collected yo-yos, air pistols and practiced quickdraw with them I have made knives and swords. I have also carved pipes for imported smokables of dubious legality, drew even more dubious art, made tattoo needles after revamping and inventing several pieces of equipment to do so. I tried to teach myself to play guitar(6 actually) and did not succeed. Made holsters for my pistols, instructed people in playing Backgammon. On and on and...


----------



## ruthiexxxx

I haven't done any decent size sculpting for years...I might get back into it...bugger the noise !


----------



## tnflipper52

Before slingshots I played golf. Lots of golf Every conceivable gadget, trick, club, lessons, you name it I was a compulsive golf addict.. Unfortunately I still try and missing the target with the golf clubs lead me to my childhood love, slingshots, and I'm still missing the target.. What can I say? I stink at both but what a hoot trying. So now I carry a slingshot in the cart when we golf. That way I can miss twice as much.


----------

